# Shocks and springs 1968 gto



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All It's Bob Again:

It's time for the old wagon for some new shocks and springs????
Looking for some good advice?

I would like to put on the back some Air Shocks to level out the car better???
I got some big Ass sway bars in front and rear. That's good.
Like to firm this baby up to handle like my 350Z.... LOL
Any suggestions what I need to buy.
Tks, Bob


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Bob

You posted in the 2004-2006 GTO > Engine Discussions section of the forum, do you want me to move your post to the proper forum page 1964-1974 Tempest, Lemans & GTO Exhaust, Suspension, Alignment, Fuel Tank and Brakes or leave it here?


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 shocks and springs*

Yes Goat please move post to right area.
Tks, Bob


----------

